# Push Mower Option



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm looking into getting another lawn mower. In my back yard, I have trench edging. With my Toro Recycler, I generally have to have the outer tires in the flower bed which I'm not a fan of. I could use some recommendations for a push mower that has the blade extend out further than the tires.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

One option is the Fiskars, if youre up for a manual reel mower. Another is a Ryobi, which has a deck design that allows you to mow tight against things because the side of the deck is flat and the blade sticks out level with the tires.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

My apologies, I meant a rotary mower. When I said push, was referring to not a riding lawn mower.


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

https://masport.com/about/dual-mowzone


----------



## nikmasteed (Apr 30, 2020)

@Jeff_MI84 My solution for this has just been to keep my wheels on the grass and stay on top of my string trimming. As long as I'm not like 2 weeks from my last trim I haven't really had an issue with the few inches against the bed being too long. Not what you were asking but I don't have enough knowledge on the current rotary mower offerings on this issue


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@nikmasteed that is probably my only real option. I've had a nasty habit of drifting too close to the end and boom…. lawn mower tips over the edge.

Probably just need to mow a few inches from the edge and make a wider pass or maybe two with the trimmer?


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Keep in mind that if you are cutting the inside of a radius this still may not be enough.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Lust4Lawn go on…


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

If you are cutting the outside of a radius, The area that you are trying to cut with the outermost edge of the blade is closer.

If you're cutting the inside of a radius, The area that you are trying to cut with the outermost edge of the blade is further away.

If you think about it in an automotive scenario, when you turn right and hop the curb your door is over the curb. You are on the outside of the radius.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Lust4Lawn thank you for better explaining it.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

would you be interested in using the power rotary scissors for this task?

https://www.amazon.com/Stens-385-581-Power-Rotary-Scissors/dp/B07ZPBDR2T/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=power+rotary+scissors&qid=1643673839&s=lawn-garden&sprefix=power+rotary%2Clawngarden%2C432&sr=1-2


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@ABC123 Power Rotary Scissors is on my springtime purchase list. The only reason I'm glad to be working overtime right now (for new toys).

I think that would help.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

I have the power rotary scissor and has been a game changer for me since my zoysia looks terrible when trimmed with string. I can say the the PRS is pretty heavy and will require a little extra effort and getting used to trimming higher than ground level heights. You being cool season, I am guessing your cut is higher than mine.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Monocot Master from the looks of it, I assumed the PRS are heavier. For now, I keep it between 3.25-4" when not seeding or end of season. I can't string trim worst a damn, but try to keep it level with the rest of the lawn.


----------

